# Christmas Card Package?



## ahphotography (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

Just a quick question. I have come up with a rate for Christmas cards that include a photo session and the amount of Christmas card chosen by the customer. I wanted to see if anyone had a package like this and if so, do you know of any great ways to advertise this to the public? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## bellacat (Nov 7, 2007)

I just put together my holiday special as well  I created 3 holiday packages and gave option prices to include 24 custom holiday cards. I posted the specials on all my support groups so far but am looking into other options.


----------



## bakstreet (Nov 7, 2007)

Where does everyone get their Christmas Cards printed?  I am offering 5X7 and 5X5 Tri-folds this season.  I'm considering using WHCC.  It's kind of hard to offer your Christmas Cards and make a little money on them and still be comparable to places like Wal Mart and Target.


----------



## Peanuts (Nov 7, 2007)

Why would you have to have comparable prices to Walmart and Target? You are offering _custom_ images and if your clients aren't expecting better then Walmart and Target your probably not targeting the right clients. Just my 0.02


----------



## ahphotography (Nov 8, 2007)

to be honest - i'm in love with "notable style" it's powered by vistaprint.com they've got awesome things there including christmas cards... that's where i'll be printing mine from this year. i've also gotten business cards, postcards, magnets and pens from there. i really love them a lot! they always turn out professional work.


----------



## ahphotography (Nov 8, 2007)

also - i'm not the type to compete with wally world or target either - people gotta know if they want professional you've gotta go a little higher when it comes to things like that. - another few cents on top of peanuts' pennies.


----------

